# Cooking breakfast in the blind



## Duckhawk (Nov 2, 2010)

How many do it? And what's your favorite duck blind meal?

I believe I will try it this season. Do alittle shooting, cook some breakfast then scout for the next morning.


----------



## obadiah (Nov 2, 2010)

We bring a little coleman one burner stove and do bacon, toast, and eggs while we're waiting on shooting light.  Nothing fancy, but goes down great with some coffee on a cold morning.


----------



## Golden BB (Nov 2, 2010)

Dont forget the T.P.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 2, 2010)

Duckhawk said:


> How many do it? And what's your favorite duck blind meal?
> 
> I believe I will try it this season. Do alittle shooting, cook some breakfast then scout for the next morning.



I eat whatever Obadiah cooks that morning.



obadiah said:


> We bring a little coleman one burner stove and do bacon, toast, and eggs while we're waiting on shooting light.  Nothing fancy, but goes down great with some coffee on a cold morning.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 2, 2010)

Pack of Lance crackers or a granola bar does alright for me until I get back to the house.


----------



## Burritoboy (Nov 2, 2010)

Duck blind breakfast burritos.  Everything for a good breakfast (eggs, bacon, potatoes) plus some cheese cooked up in a pan and rolled up in a tortilla.   Taste great, but you better have "squatters rights" to a good private tree nearby.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 3, 2010)

Used to do it often, but not so much lately.  Take a pot and 1 burner stove.  First cook ham/bacon in pot to get grease, then cook scrambled eggs. Serve and sprinkle cheese over top if desired.


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Nov 3, 2010)

X2 on the Burrito. Suasage egg and cheese. We cook breakfast and lunch. Lunch usually is a hambuger, suasage dog, chicken sandwich, with chips. We found you can sit alot longer if you are not thinking about food and drink. And your right BB dont forget the TP.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 3, 2010)

Hot coffee and honey buns and for lunch cook chicken dogs for lunch or order some chick fingers from the local marina. we still waiting for J.R. to cook eggs and bacon. good luck
Larry


----------



## wingding (Nov 3, 2010)

Sausage,egg and cheese sandwich for my crew. Sometimes it's the best part of the hunt.


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 3, 2010)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Hot coffee and honey buns and for lunch cook chicken dogs for lunch or order some chick fingers from the local marina. we still waiting for J.R. to cook eggs and bacon. good luck
> Larry



Alright..thats it! I am cooking a full breakfast on opening day (ducks.) For real this year. 

I will not, however, be cooking on the goose field. There will be way to many geese falling near that hot grease....

Most days, chicken fingers are where it is at. By the way Larry Y., it is your turn to make the chicken finger run. I'll hold your gun while you are gone (birds count against your bag limit) and don't forget the hot sauce!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 3, 2010)

jerry russell said:


> Alright..thats it! I am cooking a full breakfast on opening day (ducks.) For real this year.
> 
> I will not, however, be cooking on the goose field. There will be way to many geese falling near that hot grease....
> 
> Most days, chicken fingers are where it is at. By the way Larry Y., it is your turn to make the chicken finger run. I'll hold your gun while you are gone (birds count against your bag limit) and don't forget the hot sauce!



 If I remember it is your turn to make the chicken run. The last time I made the run, I Forgot the Hot sauce.


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 3, 2010)

up at 4:00, stick a pan of biscuits in the oven while frying bacon, then poach the eggs in the bacon pan.  Open biscuits and insert bacon, egg, & cheese.  Close & wrap each individually in foil.  Take to blind and around 8:30 lay them out on top of the propane heater till cheese is melted.  Enjoy with some dew of the mountain!


----------



## Jaker (Nov 3, 2010)

I cook in the blind some, and plan on doin it more this year, I've got a 20' boat so space is not a problem. I normally bring a 2 burner coleman stove. a pot and a fryin pan. bring a carton of eggs, a pound of link sausage, and some grits, throw in a gallon jug of water, some utensils and spatula, and some paper plates and I'm ready to go. That deer sausage sure is good when your waiting for hours. Especially on opening day when we will be sitting in the boat 7 hours before shooting light. Wish I could have done it this weekend in kansas but the walk was too far. Did however cook quesadillas and rice on the levy about 9pm while we were waiting to beat others to the spot.


----------



## RB8782 (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't forget that beef stew jaker


----------



## BigSam (Nov 8, 2010)

Cornbeef hash and eggs with a big cup of coffee


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 10, 2010)

J. R. done forget the eggs and bacon for saturday you cook ,I'll shoot and clean the birds.  I wood like some pancakes too. I bring the coffee pot.

Larry


----------



## r_hammett86 (Nov 10, 2010)

last day of season last year we cooked eggs baccon and biskits. its alot of fun. i added a small colman grill to my duck boat so if you guys see smoke opening day at westpoint, its just me burning breakfast hopefully due to birds dropping in.. lol. anybody ever almost caught a blind onfire from their grill?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 10, 2010)

r_hammett86 said:


> last day of season last year we cooked eggs baccon and biskits. its alot of fun. i added a small colman grill to my duck boat so if you guys see smoke opening day at westpoint, its just me burning breakfast hopefully due to birds dropping in.. lol. anybody ever almost caught a blind onfire from their grill?



No we always get out of the boat to cook it is safer. Plus if we burned up J.R.'s boat we would not live that down being firemen.Good luck open day.

Larry


----------

